# Stressed



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Was wondering how ya'll deal with your stress. I am sooooo f****** stressed and sad  , HATE my current job, on drugs that screw with every emotion possible(medical reasons), wanting so bad to get started in this field, etc....any advice will be appreciated.....


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Mix the drugs with alcohol and have a one-night stand.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> Was wondering how ya'll deal with your stress. I am sooooo f****** stressed and sad  , HATE my current job, on drugs that screw with every emotion possible(medical reasons), wanting so bad to get started in this field, etc....any advice will be appreciated.....


Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> Was wondering how ya'll deal with your stress. I am sooooo f****** stressed and sad  , HATE my current job, on drugs that screw with every emotion possible(medical reasons), wanting so bad to get started in this field, etc....any advice will be appreciated.....


I've developed a unique sense of humor and a few close friends that understand me.

...and as far as the job hunt goes, I'm not rushing myself. As for my current job...it's stressful and its a pain in the ass, but after 4 years I know how to deal with it. You can't care too much (as nobody else ever seems to care as much) and you can't not care about it. I'm on an auxiliary and learning there and taking the small steps before I have to worry about the big ones.

I've always been about walking the walk. \\/


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Badgebunny,

I don't know your particulars, but brother you need to talk with someone soon. Find something you can do that will take your mind off your current job. Nobody loves their job 24/7. Might I suggest a vacation.....go somewhere for a while, take all the vacation time you can. If you are in LE there are people you can talk too. Talk with your supervisor/HR person/CISD liaison...they all have ways to help.

Hope thing get better
ogzee28unk:


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> Was wondering how ya'll deal with your stress. I am sooooo f****** stressed and sad  , HATE my current job, on drugs that screw with every emotion possible(medical reasons), wanting so bad to get started in this field, etc....any advice will be appreciated.....


Well you can start by talking to your Doctor about the meds our on they should not be messing with you that bad there is properly something else they can give you. As for your stress you should try to prioritize the things in your life. You also may have to stop doing some things for a while if you have too much on your plate, people will understand. As for getting started in the field it takes time and patients. As for your current job either stay with it or move on but you still need to work.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

coppah914 said:


> Mix the drugs with alcohol and have a one-night stand.


:BM: :BM: :BM: :BM: :BM: Not with my ring on her finger.



BlackOps said:


> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


See the red dot? :ninja:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> well damn RPD if you got a ring on her finger, you should be working off some of that stress for her.......:smile:


LOL, nice... She's been going through alot of stress at work and she's so eager to start the Reserve Academy :rd: . All I can do is be there for her and be supportive. And relieve the stress as best as possible :wink: .


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

coppah914 said:


> Mix the drugs with alcohol and have a one-night stand.


LMAO !!! i agree

i,m in love with my shower head and im completly stress free  and very clean lol

ok ok i know i should be serious do i have too?:naughty:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I usually just kill the cause of my stress... People. Shhhh, please don't tell anyone, I don't want to get caught.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Isnt the cause of your stress people that Alert you when your sleeping? :$ 8-[


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Partly, yes. :BM: But don't worry, you're # 467 on my list, I still have quite a ways to go before it's your turn.

The good news is, veterans and "minorities" don't get any preference. :yes:


----------



## meeko1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well for starters what do you do for a living now? This job at times will bring you blood pressure up so high you will think your gonna explode. If its not the people you deal with on the road its the supervisors stressin you out even more. My advice is play Mega Millions "WIN" stay on the drugs call me and move to some tropical island... Just kiddin.. Best advice is talk with someone and a great place to start is the Doctor


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> LOL, nice... She's been going through alot of stress at work and she's so eager to start the Reserve Academy :rd: . All I can do is be there for her and be supportive. And relieve the stress as best as possible  .


RPD,

Hawaii is always nice this time of year ......

AHEM!


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Two words.............. Brass Pole. Nothing relieves stress better than a little time with the brass pole on amateur night. The doctor is in, come talk to me.

RPD931, you better get me on the first shot.... there will not be a second. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate all of the advice... I can't take a vacation right now because I don't have any time to take since I just started this job seven months ago and I was just promoted to payroll administrator....major stress. Don't know if I should share this, but what the hell....experiencing some infertility issues and it is extremely hard to deal with all of the emotions that come along with it. I have talked to my doctor about it and unfortunately there is nothing I can do except...insurance company won't pay for any other medication and won't allow me to move to the next step. I also have talked to a counselor who was NOT helpful at all!!!! She made me feel worse, questioned why I would want to get into LE, and was never available to talk to when I needed her....:/:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Two words baby:

Pocket Rocket


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks BlackOps....ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!



BlackOps said:


> Two words.............. Brass Pole. Nothing relieves stress better than a little time with the brass pole on amateur night. The doctor is in, come talk to me.
> 
> RPD931, you better get me on the first shot.... there will not be a second. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

When in doubt talk to someone about your stress like a friend or a family member. Sometimes it's good to talk to someone that you trust. If they care about you they may have some helpful advice to calm you down. Also try Writing. It could be a poem, a story, or just your thoughts in general. When all else fails take a nap


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> Thanks everyone! I appreciate all of the advice... I can't take a vacation right now because I don't have any time to take since I just started this job seven months ago and I was just promoted to payroll administrator....major stress. Don't know if I should share this, but what the hell....experiencing some infertility issues and it is extremely hard to deal with all of the emotions that come along with it. I have talked to my doctor about it and unfortunately there is nothing I can do except...insurance company won't pay for any other medication and won't allow me to move to the next step. I also have talked to a counselor who was NOT helpful at all!!!! She made me feel worse, questioned why I would want to get into LE, and was never available to talk to when I needed her....:/:


 

Don't worry about what the counselor said about you going into LE if you want to do it then do it. I have never met a consoler that was fond of people in LE and they never really understand the hows, whats, whens, wheres, whys of what we do so they question it. It has been said before talk to a friend or an acquaintance or some one you trust and they will help you out more than any counselor. Also good luck with the new position and the R.I.P.A.:smile:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> Don't worry about what the counselor said about you going into LE if you want to do it then do it. I have never met a consoler that was fond of people in LE and they never really understand the hows, whats, whens, wheres, whys of what we do so they question it. It has been said before talk to a friend or an acquaintance or some one you trust and they will help you out more than any counselor. Also good luck with the new position and the R.I.P.A.:smile:


Thanks.....LE is what I want to do and I am going to do it! I have more guy friends then I do girlfriends and sometimes it is easier to talk to them and other times it is not....one friend is GREAT at listening and has helped me....I just wish I could talk to more and I should have talked to when I was feeling sooo bad!


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> When in doubt talk to someone about your stress like a friend or a family member. Sometimes it's good to talk to someone that you trust. If they care about you they may have some helpful advice to calm you down. Also try Writing. It could be a poem, a story, or just your thoughts in general. When all else fails take a nap


Write a poem or a story........... :huh: 
When you get that first poem all set feel free to post it up :BNANA:


----------

